# some of my stuff



## Stickcraft (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's some pictures of my work for those that are not familiar with it. I have been a wood carver for around 30 years as a hobby and makng sticks for a couple of years. i made my first stick for my brother who was very ill at the time, he's sadly no loger with us but it stayed with me and I kept making them and improving on the craft. I mainy do dog toppers on a commission basis but will have a go at anything that interests me.

I have made quite a few for customers in the USA but carriage is costly.




















not sure why the pictures are sideways!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some very fine work there. When you have a moment, you should check out one of the older threads called Interchangeable Toppers started by Cobalt. It's about 8 topics down on the Homemade Walking Stick page. As a topper carver, you might find it interesting.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like that thumbstick with the built in whistle. Is the brass a kit you can buy or did you make it?

Rodney


----------



## Stickcraft (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check out the interchangeable tops. The brass tipped thumb stick was home made but the whistle was bought in. It's a two piece stick with a screw joint and brass ferrul on the tip. The shank is fumed Chestnut.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you. It's a sharp looking stick.

Rodney


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Some nicely made sticks thanks for sharing.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's some very good work.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Stickcraft said:


> Here's some pictures of my work for those that are not familiar with it. I have been a wood carver for around 30 years as a hobby and makng sticks for a couple of years. i made my first stick for my brother who was very ill at the time, he's sadly no loger with us but it stayed with me and I kept making them and improving on the craft. I mainy do dog toppers on a commission basis but will have a go at anything that interests me.
> 
> I have made quite a few for customers in the USA but carriage is costly.
> 
> ...


If I have this prob (can be seen when adding to post prior to posting) I delete go back to my source pic and rotate it, then reload. oh and great work with the toppers.


----------



## Stickcraft (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes I realise I can do thast but the photos are the correct way up on my PC but go sideways when loaded on to the forum page, could it be the size of the picture?


----------

